# Colnago Geo Dream has arrived.



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Recieved my Dream today and it turned better than I hoped. The paint is incredible,they even painted some of the frame as to give off the appearance of being carbon..nice touch. It's a 61cm. built up with Campag Record 10v.,Ksyrium SL wheels,Deda bar and stem,Elite Pateo cages,SLR saddle and titanium Time RXS pedals.


----------



## Blansten (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry to bump up such an old thread but I have an opportunity to pick up one of these frames (with carbon fork) and was wondering what would be considered a fair price.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I see Dream frames being offered used for around €400-500 and new for €800-900.

New price was about €1700

The price depends off course on the condition, paintjob and desirability.

I bought my Dream as a whole bike for €800, it is a very good bike, not harsh,like other aluminums

I like that it has the same geometry and shaped tubes as a C40 .

It is not light, nor uncomfortable, but you feel it more on the seat that the C50 or C40, it doesn't soak the road bumps and vibrations so well, I wouldn't use it for long rides because after some Kms you start to feel more the fatigue than with the C50 for example.


----------



## Blansten (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------

